

Salesforce Wear Developer Pack - aglazer
https://developer.salesforce.com/wear

======
aseligman
We learned a lot: [https://developer.salesforce.com/blogs/developer-
relations/2...](https://developer.salesforce.com/blogs/developer-
relations/2014/06/wearables-salesforce-wear-developer-pack.html)

